# Mini to Roamio over VPN?



## morristabush (Jun 29, 2007)

Any way I can get a Mini to recognize a Roamio Plus over a site-to-site VPN? The mini is already linked to the Roamio Plus on the LAN, I want to know if I can move it to another location and once there it would pick up DHCP and look for the Roamio at the same LAN IP which I can make reachable via VPN.

Assume bandwidth is apx 25 mb/s with 15-18 ms latency.

possible?


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Possible, yes. Easy, no. One of the things to do is to be sure both VPNs are on the same subnet.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone done this successfully-it seems like every year or so someone asks about it but I'm not familiar with anyone actually succeeding.


----------



## morristabush (Jun 29, 2007)

@HDRyder9, the locations would each be on a different subnet (i.e. 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.1.0/24), AFAIK that's how a VPN has to be.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

You could use an L2TPv3 tunnel to make this work. It's the Cisco way of doing a bridge over layer-3. Overlay transport Virtualization (OTV) is another method and is used in the Cisco Nexus world. Older Cisco equipment would allow bridging on GRE tunnels but that was taken out in favor of L2TPv3. The hardware to do the above is out of reach for most home users.

EoIP tunneling is probably the best/cheapest way to do what you want since it's the RouterOS way of doing this. It's supported on Mikrotik/Routerboard hardware. I think it's also possible to just put it on an old PC if you have one lying around.

Or just get a Slingbox and connect it to a Mini at the remote location since it was designed for this type of thing and not worry about the networking.


----------



## ringo574 (Feb 13, 2006)

Use 2 asus routers using openvpn with Tap not Tun your ISP speeds have to be over 50mb up and down.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

morristabush said:


> @HDRyder9, the locations would each be on a different subnet (i.e. 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.1.0/24), AFAIK that's how a VPN has to be.


I have several Cisco VPNs on the same subnet. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ringo574 said:


> Use 2 asus routers using openvpn with Tap not Tun your ISP speeds have to be over 50mb up and down.


^^^^*THIS*^^^^

I do it right now and the mini sees the Roamio Plus, but the upstream bandwidth is too slow at the Roamio end. That's soon to change as I am back here now and will be switching MSOs from Comcast 50/10 to FiOS 100/100 internet service. They are on the same subnet if it matters.


----------



## ringo574 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have fios 75/75 on Roamio side and 150mb on the mini side and it works well SD channels come in perfect but the HD channels freeze up a bit. I too when I get back from vacation will upgrade to 100/100.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ringo574 said:


> I have fios 75/75 on Roamio side and 150mb on the mini side and it works well SD channels come in perfect but the HD channels freeze up a bit. I too when I get back from vacation will upgrade to 100/100.


I think that's due to latency so not sure going to 100/100 will cure the freezing. I guess I'll find out myself as well soon enough.


----------



## ringo574 (Feb 13, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> I think that's due to latency so not sure going to 100/100 will cure the freezing. I guess I'll find out myself as well soon enough.


I was thinking it might be latency, I will hold off on my upgrade and wait for your results. I usually use the mini remotely when I go on vacation so the SD channels are good enough for me.

Ty


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ringo574 said:


> I usually use the mini remotely when I go on vacation so the SD channels are good enough for me.


Wouldn't a Stream or Slingbox be a lot better for that sort of thing? That's what I do when I travel. Doesn't require a VPN or massive upload bandwidth. Works fine even on the paltry 3 Mbps up that I have.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

If you don't need live tv and just want to view recordings...instead of going thru the hassle just get an Amazon fire tv. Works fine over the internet, no vpn needed.


----------



## ringo574 (Feb 13, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Wouldn't a Stream or Slingbox be a lot better for that sort of thing? That's what I do when I travel. Doesn't require a VPN or massive upload bandwidth. Works fine even on the paltry 3 Mbps up that I have.


I sling and stream also but nothing beats hitting the up and down channel buttons.


----------



## ringo574 (Feb 13, 2006)

AdamNJ said:


> If you don't need live tv and just want to view recordings...instead of going thru the hassle just get an Amazon fire tv. Works fine over the internet, no vpn needed.


Fire tv is too simple. Some people like the challenge of getting the mini to work remotely.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ringo574 said:


> I was thinking it might be latency, I will hold off on my upgrade and wait for your results. I usually use the mini remotely when I go on vacation so the SD channels are good enough for me. Ty


It doesn't look like this is going to happen on this trip. The earliest Verizon could do a setup is July 11 and I'll be gone already. Bummer.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ringo574 said:


> I sling and stream also but nothing beats hitting the up and down channel buttons.


I haven't used a channel up/down button in the past 15 years of Tivo ownership, TivoGuide all the way.. I can't imagine ever wanting to use up/down with 700+ channels.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I haven't used a channel up/down button in the past 15 years of Tivo ownership, TivoGuide all the way.. I can't imagine ever wanting to use up/down with 700+ channels.


Channel up/down buttons work great for skip mode. If your using the Slingbox Android app you can swipe up/down for channel up/down, makes it easy to skip commercials that way.


----------

